# Biorb 60litre conversion



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I recently managed to acquire a 60 litre biorb for a fiver from work. While in need of a new vivarium for my crestie I decided i'd attempt to convert it into a vivarium. With them needing high humidity and climbing space I thought it would be a nice way of doing it.

So far I haven't done a great deal, but I'll keep ya posted on it.

My first thought was that he would need some kinda privacy. So I spray painted one half of the vivarium to make it semi-transparent. I also decided to build in an ultrasonic fogger into the original filter compartment, so that the fog would come out the tube. For this I've had to cut the airstone holder out the bottom, fill the hole with silicone, and then remove the part of the bubble tube within the filter compartment. I found that the medium Glow Light lamp from exo terra fits the top perfectly, and with a remote controlled LED bulb in it, would fit the bill exactly.

Below is some photos of progress so far.
This was before the background.









And so far:









Steve


----------



## DONTLOOKATME (Apr 5, 2013)

Interesting but I'd install a few PC fans to circulate the air, an aquarium like a biorb won't provide great ventilation.


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

That thought did cross my mind, im partly making it up as I go along. I'll look into that and fitting them onto a dimmer to allow for speed. Don't wanna blow him away!


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Just a quick catch up.. I was in need of a lid to stop mr gecko from escaping. When money allows I'll get it cut from a sheet of acrylic on a laser cutter, but for now I've made a temporary polymer clay lid. It took me roughly an hour with a bit of drying time.
















Its held in place with tabs which are bolted through the biorbs light rim. Works very well!








I'm also thinking about using a different light, maybe built in led strips. The photo below will show ya why I'm rethinking it..








The insides are just plonked in there and wont look anything like that when it's done. Today I also covered the air tube with cork bark, but haven't got any piccys yet!


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

How will the thin acrylic hold up to the heat emission of a lamp or matt, will it go all weak and wobbly? Interested to see the conversion and could be an awesome viv for not much money (seeing as the biorbs are still around £100 on their own).


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

The lamps an led so no heat is given out. But the acrylic is actually thicker then ya think


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

What about the heat and UV?


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

the minimum recomended size viv for a crestie is 45x45x60cm (which is a little on the small side if you ask me) 
a 45x45x60cm viv = 121 Litres,
0.45*0.45*0.60*1000= 121.5L
if that bioorb is only 60 Litres, then thats half of the minimum recommended volume...


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Its for a crestie.. he doesn't necessarily need uv and the room doesn't get cold enough for heating to be needed..


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

SublimeSparo said:


> the minimum recomended size viv for a crestie is 45x45x60cm (which is a little on the small side if you ask me)
> a 45x45x60cm viv = 121 Litres,
> 0.45*0.45*0.60*1000= 121.5L
> if that bioorb is only 60 Litres, then thats half of the minimum recommended volume...


Fair point. But when the crestie in question is a rescue one with such bad legs that he struggles to jump and climb a larger viv would only cause more problems. I'm not here to argue over peoples opinions on how I care for animals, simply showing my conversion of a biorb.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful Weather Graphs and Maps - WeatherSpark
i dont neccesarily need UV light either but i'm healthier if i do receive it....:whistling2:


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

If hes hiding in a piece of bark or deep in plants what benefit does it do him besides run my leccy bill up?


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

PGTibs said:


> Fair point. But when the crestie in question is a rescue one with such bad legs that he struggles to jump and climb a larger viv would only cause more problems. I'm not here to argue over peoples opinions on how I care for animals, simply showing my conversion of a biorb.


not trying to start an argument, its called offering constructive critiscism, as already mentioned ventilation will also be a problem, too much high humidity will lead to respiratory problems and mould, 
also if it is for a sick crestie with dodgy legs surely a larger floor area would be more desirable?


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

PGTibs said:


> If hes hiding in a piece of bark or deep in plants what benefit does it do him besides run my leccy bill up?


well i've noticed my crestie comes and sunbathes in the uv the days before and after she sheds


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Mine never did all the while he had a uv light when I first got him


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

SublimeSparo said:


> well i've noticed my crestie comes and sunbathes in the uv the days before and after she sheds


I think every crestie is different, I provide my cresties with uv but have never seen them use it, although I do think it should be provided.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

mine didn't to begin with, probably as she was settling in and scared to come out, but now that she is used to me she does.


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

They're not ment to be keen for handling either but I swear mine thinks hes a puppy! Comes to me when I open the viv and jumps straight onto my hand whenever I offer it!


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

So this thread went from a step-by-step into a before and after.. basically once I had the lid sorted I just fitted an LED strip to the inside rim and started decorating it. The original plan was to have the fogger under the central tube however it was slightly to big and the fog is to heavy to head up the tube. I may eventually rework it with an external fogger but for now its sat in a mesh covered dish at the back of the tank. The rest is pretty self explanatory!


























The jellypots are temporary and I plan on using the pots as bowls for repash.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

looks real good mate, maybe an interesting read for invert keepers especially the T keepers on here.


----------



## StannosLolSnake (Nov 23, 2013)

i was going to do something like this for some frogs with a 30 litre (i think) , about the ventilation , get a drill and make small holes in a circle a few inches away from the lid, lets in air,but doesn't reduce humidity too drastically, im going to remove the whole middle bit and just use the fitting for the bubble tube at the bottom as a plant pot for a great big fern :2thumb: and fill it with eco earth up to the fitting, with a thin layer of moss on top. 

cool idea for you is cut up some cork into small peices and stick them around the side of your cork tube to make a spiral going up. or turn it into a waterfall that collects the water in a tray at the bottom, good luck .

stan


----------



## Oxdart (Sep 28, 2013)

*frog idea*

Hi Stan,

I like the idea of using a biorb for frogs too, if you got any further than an idea I'd love to hear about it!

Pgtibs sorry for stealing your thread, but the last pics look very cool, i'm feeling inspired, thanks.


----------

